# GM Patents new Smart Stop Start



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It sounds way overcomplicated to me. I don't think GPS is neccessary. 

All they really needed was a 3-5 second delay to shut off and the bypass button for when it's not wanted. Now they at least have a bypass button on most newer models. 

Maybe an algorithm to tell that it's in slow rolling highway traffic to reduce excessive cycling.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Having a 48V-powered BSG really seems to be the smoothest way to do it, like the Ram has on the 3.6L and eTorque Hemi - the motor spins the engine, via the belt, and thus moves the vehicle as the engine is restarting, eliminating any lag or shudder.

The big thing would be _not_ restarting when I shift into park - but that's because people don't pay attention and would just get out of the vehicle without shutting it off because they think it already is off.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Having a 48V-powered BSG really seems to be the smoothest way to do it, like the Ram has on the 3.6L and eTorque Hemi - the motor spins the engine, via the belt, and thus moves the vehicle as the engine is restarting, eliminating any lag or shudder.
> 
> The big thing would be _not_ restarting when I shift into park - but that's because people don't pay attention and would just get out of the vehicle without shutting it off because they think it already is off.


The shuddering is a bit annoying. It could probably be further improved. 

I found the restart and take off generally pretty good on my Cruze. I would think the gas engine would be smoother than my diesel at restart too. 

The restart shifting to park would be greatly reduced with a 3-5 second delay to stop engine. This is my biggest reason for bypassing the feature many annoying unnecessary 1 second stop and starts.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

GM has had one of the better start-stop implementations for a while now - any experience I've had with it (over the course of multiple loaners - Cruzes, Malibus, Equinoxes) has all been very positive - extremely smooth.

As I'd drive them for more than a day, I usually could turn the vehicle off quick enough after shifting to park that the engine wouldn't have time to restart - but sometimes it would fire back up if I was distracted prior to hitting the off button.

When driving those, I get really pissed off when people stop, and then move forward, and generally will not move. My engine is off, moving forward turns it back on, and I no longer am saving fuel. I do the same thing in my Camaro, because it is a stick and I have no interest in constantly creeping forward because some dipshit couldn't stop in the spot they wanted to end up in.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

TDCruze said:


> All they really needed was a 3-5 second delay to shut off and the bypass button for when it's not wanted. Now they at least have a bypass button on most newer models.


I agree, those two simple things would give the driver complete control. Unfortunately my 2017 LT didn’t have either one so I got the “Smart AS/S Module” that shuts off the system. I reviewed it last year on another thread. It has been a real pleasure driving this past year with the system shut off.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

GPS.. and if it is cloudy or you are in a long tunnel? Nah, won't worth the money. I would add a customized delay setting for shut off and let the driver to adjust it in a range of.. let's say 2 to 15 seconds maximum, something similar with the rain sensor. In this time range I thing everybody could find a setting that he likes!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start/Stop is a kludge and no one gets it right in a pure ICE vehicle. In hybrids it works because the electric motors handle restarting the ICE once the car is moving.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> It sounds way overcomplicated to me. I don't think GPS is neccessary.


Keep in mind this is just a patent. What they finally decide to implement could be a lot simpler. 

The concept of giving the car "situational awareness" is a good one. You may even equip it with "predictive starting", so it can start at the same time the driver decides to move rather than waiting for the driver's inputs.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Keep in mind this is just a patent. What they finally decide to implement could be a lot simpler.
> 
> The concept of giving the car "situational awareness" is a good one. You may even equip it with "predictive starting", so it can start at the same time the driver decides to move rather than waiting for the driver's inputs.


My guess is this is just the beginning point leading to fully automated cars. They could easily use sensors already used for adaptive cruise control to anticipate engine start as well.


----------

